# Got the humidity right, but how do I control the temp?



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,

This is my first post here although I have been a member for some time now and I would first like to thank you guys for the wealth of knowledge you have provided me for my new hobby. 
So here's my problem. I have just bought a new chinati grande humidor from www.adorini.com and have it stuffed with over 200 cuban cigars. I use 4 boveda packets to maitain the RH and it has been stable at 69% for the past 2 weeks. However, I live in Bombay, India. The average temp here is currently 95 F and will only rise come summer. 
I keep the humidor in my study where the temp in humidor (and the room)does not fall below 84 F (although there is no direct sunlight to the room and it is usually kept closed to keep it cool). Now i cannot afford to keep the aircon on all the time to keep my study cool. Is there another solution so I can reduce the temp in my humidor witout having to pay an arm and a leg for the aircon power bill? i am quite paranoid of the tobacco bettle infecting my cigars at this temp. 
I would appreciate all suggestions and would like to thank you in advance for your time.

Regards

Ashgan


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Is there another room in your house with a lower temperature? I realize you want to display the humi in your study, but at those high temps you are at risk for an outbreak of beetles.


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Is there another room in your house with a lower temperature? I realize you want to display the humi in your study, but at those high temps you are at risk for an outbreak of beetles.


The only other rooms are my bedroom and the living room, which both get a lot of direct sunlight and get pretty warm during the day. I keep the aircon on in my bedroom thru the nite, but in the day it gets warmer than the study due the direct sun. 
Is there some sort of a ice pack or "dry ice" method i can use to cool the humidor? Do you guys think installing a small CPU fan inside the humi will reduce the temp or just help the humidity circulation?
Thanks again.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ashgan said:


> The only other rooms are my bedroom and the living room, which both get a lot of direct sunlight and get pretty warm during the day. I keep the aircon on in my bedroom thru the nite, but in the day it gets warmer than the study due the direct sun.
> Is there some sort of a ice pack or "dry ice" method i can use to cool the humidor? Do you guys think installing a small CPU fan inside the humi will reduce the temp or just help the humidity circulation?
> Thanks again.


I think the fan will just circulate and not cool. I know that some have gone with the dry ice, if you search with "dry ice" in quotations you may be able to find those threads. If not, I am betting you will get some answers in about 6 hours when the US Gorillas start to awaken.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Is a Vinotemp or similar wine bottle chiller a possibility in your neck of the woods? That would solve the temp issue. Hope this helps.

Rick
:cb


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

IslandRick said:


> Is a Vinotemp or similar wine bottle chiller a possibility in your neck of the woods? That would solve the temp issue. Hope this helps.
> 
> Rick
> :cb


I did consider a Vinotemp or something similar, but they are considered quite a luxury item here in India and cost over $1000 for a 28 bottler. Even if I try to order one online directly from EU or the US, the damn customs guys will charge me over 300% customs duty for it. 
When I think about it, bombay has very similar tropical climate to Cuba. And I doubt every cigar smoker in Cuba has to have a fancy humi to maintain their cigars. Do I need to even bother with one?


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

ashgan said:


> I did consider a Vinotemp or something similar, but they are considered quite a luxury item here in India and cost over $1000 for a 28 bottler. Even if I try to order one online directly from EU or the US, the damn customs guys will charge me over 300% customs duty for it.
> When I think about it, bombay has very similar tropical climate to Cuba. And I doubt every cigar smoker in Cuba has to have a fancy humi to maintain their cigars. Do I need to even bother with one?


yes, in away because it will solve your temp. issue.. Man BOTL it seems like you are in a tough sitiuation... how big is your humi..


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

What if someone from the states sent you one as a gift? Would you still have to pay on it? The goodwill near my house has these all of the time for super cheap


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

Tour De Cigar said:


> yes, in away because it will solve your temp. issue.. Man BOTL it seems like you are in a tough sitiuation... how big is your humi..


Adorini says it is a 300 count humidor, but I could manage to stuff around 200 in it. Here is link to the pic. http://www.adorini.com/Humidors_Adorini.html

Its the last on on the list. The Chianti grande. Its a very pretty piece, would be a shame not to use it.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

ashgan said:


> Adorini says it is a 300 count humidor, but I could manage to stuff around 200 in it. Here is link to the pic. http://www.adorini.com/Humidors_Adorini.html
> 
> Its the last on on the list. The Chianti grande. Its a very pretty piece, would be a shame not to use it.


very nice humi.. Only solution I can think at this moment and im doing some research on your issue some other BOTHL have use ice packs to control there temp.. these are the type of ice pack that you remove and replace back in the freezer to get cold again.. They also mention to wrap the ice pack well so it will not release extra moisture... but as I look at your humi.. Im thinkn will a ice pack even fit into one of the drawers...


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

saw another sugestion that you can get a cooler a large one bigger to fit your humi. in and place a ice pack inside the cooler...  not sure about this one... but these are other ideal other BOTL did and I guess they had some success.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

do they have small portable refrigerator over there


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

Tour De Cigar said:


> do they have small portable refrigerator over there











this one is in a range from 40-60 dollars do they have something like these over there.. this unit can go cold or hot... if you can get your hands on something like this your temp. problems are over...


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

ashgan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The average temp here is currently 95 F and will only rise come summer...
> I keep the humidor in my study where the temp in humidor (and the room)does not fall below 84 F


 I don't think I have ever recommended to someone to move to Florida to cool off...DAMN!!!At 75 my wife is screaming at me to turn down the air!

Me thinks you are going to have to forgo the humi (and style) and go with a cooler. Keep the humi to dry box your sticks


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

Smoked said:


> What if someone from the states sent you one as a gift? Would you still have to pay on it? The goodwill near my house has these all of the time for super cheap


Thanks for your offer Smoked, but I think the shipping costs from the US to India for a package this big will be as much as the vinotemp itself. Plus, we use 220 V here compared to 110 V in the US, so I would also need a pretty heavy duty converter to make it work. I had once tried to use a heavy duty converter to use my (very expensive) 110 V nakamichi CD player that i had from my student days in Ann Arbor. It worked great! For 2 weeks! given the voltage fluctuations we have in this beloved third world country of mine, it blew the damn thing beyond repair.


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

Tour De Cigar said:


> View attachment 7369
> 
> 
> this one is in a range from 40-60 dollars do they have something like these over there.. this unit can go cold or hot... if you can get your hands on something like this your temp. problems are over...


Of course we get all kinds of coolers here. I could always use your forums to start a nice coolidor project, but I really was very keen on using my humidor and was looking at suggestions on how to do so effectively. Thanks for your advice though.

I really appreciate all the feedback guys. A little tip to pay back - For the cheapest Cuban Cigars (cheaper than havana!) visit the LCDH at the Dubai Airport Duty Free shops. I changed my preferred airline last year to Emirates when I realized the cheap prices and high quality and selection of Cubans you can find there. Just last month, transiting thru Dubai I picked up the following:

1 box Hoyo Petit Rubosto - USD 140
1 box H.Upman mag 46 - USD 165
1 50 Cab Partagas Shorts - USD 200
1 Monte Petit Edmundo - USD 155

They also had Boxes of Cohiba Silo IV for USD 220!!!
if you guys ever travel t thi side of the world, do consider transiting via Dubai.

Cheers


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

yep i know what you mean that is a nice humi...


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I would inspect each and every cigar before it goes into the humi. Good luck! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If you can't get the temps below 80 degrees or so,you will have beetle problems.Maybe not now but in time, I have no doubt.


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> If you can't get the temps below 80 degrees or so,you will have beetle problems.Maybe not now but in time, I have no doubt.[/quote
> 
> i am well aware of this fact and thus seek the help.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ashgan said:


> 68TriShield said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't get the temps below 80 degrees or so,you will have beetle problems.Maybe not now but in time, I have no doubt.[/quote
> ...


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, i live in Florida and often think people overdo it a bit up North worrying about temp, but your temps have me very concerned.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

What if he froze all of his cigars before putting them in his humi?

I would think if he left them in the freezer for an excessive amount of time like say a few weeks he would have a 99.99% chance that he kills all the beetles/larva/eggs. If all the beetles are dead then does it really matter what temperature he keeps his smokes at?

Just throwing this out there.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Heres one straight out of left field and it assumes you have some sort of yard. Dig yourself a small root cellar, http://permapak.net/rootcellar1.htm it should keep the temps 30-40 degrees below the day time temps.

Keep that gorgeous humidor on your desk and transfer 1-2(whatever you plan to smoke with in 24 hrs or so) cigars at a time from the root cellar. It's wacky I know, but it might be cheaper than all your other options and the ice/dry ice thing will become a pain to maintain. This should be low cost and nearly maintenance free.

Here in the states they keep a high natural RH because of the moisture in the ground. I'd run some tests first to see what yours is like if you decide to pursue this idea.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems like such a waste not to be able to use such a nice humi. I dont think a cooler alone would solve your problems. Eventually without some kind additional cooling(ice packs) the cooler will still get hot with your high ambient temperatures. Freezing the sticks and then slowly bringing them back up in the fridge for a few days should kill all the larvae and may be the best solution. Good luck and let us know how you work things out.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> What if he froze all of his cigars before putting them in his humi?
> 
> I would think if he left them in the freezer for an excessive amount of time like say a few weeks he would have a 99.99% chance that he kills all the beetles/larva/eggs. If all the beetles are dead then does it really matter what temperature he keeps his smokes at?
> 
> Just throwing this out there.


I am also interested to know the answer to this. It makes sense.


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> What if he froze all of his cigars before putting them in his humi?
> 
> I would think if he left them in the freezer for an excessive amount of time like say a few weeks he would have a 99.99% chance that he kills all the beetles/larva/eggs. If all the beetles are dead then does it really matter what temperature he keeps his smokes at?
> 
> Just throwing this out there.


How do I go about doing this?

I get the part about putting all my smokes in the freezer for a few days to kill the bugs, but how do I properly bring the smokes back to normal (temp and humidity) in a slow and controlled way over a period of few days? I am assuming that simply tossing them back in the humi which is set at 69% and 84 F will not really be kind to my somkes.

Also, wont the smokes completely dry out in the freezer?

Again, thanks for the all the feedback guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

set your humi on an a/c vent with a box over it.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> set your humi on an a/c vent with a box over it.


haha, I've heard people suggest that for making beer, don't think I've ever heard it for a humidor!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

ashgan said:


> How do I go about doing this?
> 
> I get the part about putting all my smokes in the freezer for a few days to kill the bugs, but how do I properly bring the smokes back to normal (temp and humidity) in a slow and controlled way over a period of few days? I am assuming that simply tossing them back in the humi which is set at 69% and 84 F will not really be kind to my somkes.
> 
> ...


This thread, post #3 courtesy of icehog3, tells you what you need to do to freeze them properly.


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

Why not just get a couple large ziplocks, fill them with ice and place them on a dish or something similar so no condensation will touch the wood?


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Would a thermo electric cooler unit by itself work in the humi. The actual unit that is inside of a vinotemp to keep it cool.

Something such as this:
http://www.peltier-info.com/

There are a few threads here on CS about these and it looks like it will work. Just search for "peltier".

I did a quick search and found these on e-bay for a reasonable price. It looks like you need to have one with a heatsink on it.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

someone mentioned a cheap solution already, humi in a cooler, frefreezeable blue ice packs wrapped in towels in the cooler too-switch the packs once a day-i live in a trailer, last summer temps here inside were 95*ish, temps in the cooler were 70*


----------



## ashgan (Mar 15, 2008)

Phidelt076 said:


> Would a thermo electric cooler unit by itself work in the humi. The actual unit that is inside of a vinotemp to keep it cool.
> 
> Something such as this:
> http://www.peltier-info.com/
> ...


I think this looks like the most practical solution for my needs.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Maybe it is because I haven't had an outbreak (knock on wood), but I would just freeze all cigars and take a look at them regularly.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Another thought that might bear doing some research at this site would be to freeze all of your cigars and take the beetle question out of play. If you killed the eggs, no fear from beetles. In addition, there is a thread about a yea old concerning using dry ice to freeze the cigars and also to use the CO2 to fumigate them. Hope that this helps. Paul


----------



## flyboy (May 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is a stale thread or what but I'm getting some temperature problems right now with my humi. The current temperature is 78.8 oF and raising as the summer approaches and I fear its going to get worse. I was think of doing the ice pack idea and just stick it in a ziplock bag. Can any vouch for this? 

I just don't want to cool it too much.


----------

